# Looking for some gear



## mousley (Feb 9, 2007)

I am in the process of setting up a planted Discus Tank which will be a 65 gallon. I was wondering if anyone locally might have any equipment for sale. I am looking for a canister filter, 36" lighting fixture/s, and pressurized CO2 equipment. I live in the Dayton/Xenia Ohio area. Thanks.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey mousley, Welcome to SWOAPE!

You may want to head to the GCAS Swap Meet tomorrow! There should be some good used equipment there and probably more Cichlids than most of us planted tank folks care for  There is an address in the link above you can use for directions and it is pretty easy to find. I'll PM you my phone number if you decide to make the trip either I can give you some directions or someone at the club can give you some directions


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You may want to check this thread  out for more info on the Swap Meet.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey now. Many cichlids are great. For example.. say someone has a ton of free time on their hands. Everyday many species of cichlids would allow you to re-aquascape your tank!

There are, however, numerous cichlids that will not harm or really bother your plants. I think in the near future I'm going to work on a heavily planted cichlid breeding tank...


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a Rena Filstar XP2 that is slightly used with a lot of media to go with it. All for $50.00.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

considering angelfish and discus are cichlids, i think planted tank cichlids are well represented in the hobby! let alone the apistos, rams, and pelvicachromis that are also plant compatable.  

any luck finding any at the swap? i didnt get to go.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Six said:


> considering angelfish and discus are cichlids, i think planted tank cichlids are well represented in the hobby! let alone the apistos, rams, and pelvicachromis that are also plant compatable.
> 
> any luck finding any at the swap? i didnt get to go.


I stand corrected and have or have had a few of those species 

I should have been more specific when I mentioned Cichlids...I was referring to African Cichlids.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

mbuna..? blech!


----------

